# Elevator in a residence?



## Buelligan (Jun 26, 2013)

I see no reference to elevators in the IRC. So what does that mean in terms of residential compliance? Would the requirements of Chapter 30 in IBC apply to a residence? Would you require any 3rd party inspection by a certified inspector? Would there be any requirements beyond the residential fire stopping? Would there be a difference between just a dumbwaiter and a people carrying elevator? I feel Chapter 30 is a bit much for a residential setting but how do you pick and choose what applies if it does? Anybody else see them in a house? This is going into an 11,000 SqFt home with 9 bay garage and indoor Olympic pool! Now they want an elevator! So I thought you guys might save me a little research time! :banghd

Thanks!


----------



## kyhowey (Jun 26, 2013)

I've only seen one elevator in the relatively short time I've been doing this and that was in my first month.  I seem to remember that the elevator had to have a state inspection.  Not sure.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 26, 2013)

Buelligan,

If possible, can you obtain the manufacturer's requirements on your elevator application?   If you know

the manufacturer & model number, you can usually find it online.

.


----------



## cboboggs (Jun 26, 2013)

I have only ever seen one elevator in a single family structure. I wouldn't even really call it an elevator really, more like an oversized bank tube. We required the builder to get a special inspector.


----------



## mjesse (Jun 26, 2013)

We require review, inspection, and approval from our elevator consultant.

The Illinois Office of the State Fire Marshal (OSFM) regulates all conveyances in the State, with the exception of those within single family dwellings.

mj


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2013)

Ibc is not going to apply to a house

Install per manufacture


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2013)

2009 IRC

SECTION R321

ELEVATORS AND PLATFORM LIFTS

R321.1 Elevators.

Where provided, passenger elevators, limited-use/limited-application elevators or private residence elevators shall comply with ASME A17.1.

R321.2 Platform lifts.

Where provided, platform lifts shall comply with ASME A18.1.

R321.3 Accessibility.

Elevators or platform lifts that are part of an accessible route required by Chapter 11 of the International Building Code , shall comply with ICC A117.1.


----------



## Buelligan (Jun 27, 2013)

Bingo! Thanks mtlogcabin. I did a keyword search in ICC folio View and nothing showed up in IRC. I was going to thumb through the book this morning, you saved me some time THANKS!!!


----------



## fatboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Third Party inspection.........


----------

